# the yard



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

ok heres a quick shot of the graveyard after all of the repairs, sorry its not a great photo, Ill get some better ones this week,
http://photobucket.com/albums/b238/FrightYard/


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The graveyard looks good. Can't wait to see better pics. 

Good job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good fright yard, lighting is good
i should have lit my graveyard up more only used one blue flood light. but it was okay.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job Fright! Looks great! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow! tombstones everywhere!!
Great Job!
Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------

